# Canadian Spider Documentary



## syscom3 (Jan 26, 2007)

heheheheh


----------



## evangilder (Jan 26, 2007)

hehe That was great!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 27, 2007)

Seen it before but still funny as hell...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 27, 2007)

very ammusing


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 27, 2007)

Seen it before but it is still great


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 27, 2007)

Whoops. Had the kids in front of that one. Didn't see that coming.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 27, 2007)

If u like spiders, heres one for ya...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 27, 2007)

God I hate spiders. I have 3 of those white little mice (well they are about twice the size of that small little mouse there) in a cage next to my computer. All 3 of them get fed to my snake tomorrow night.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 27, 2007)

Last time I saw one of those spiders, it was nailed to a work bench in CA.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 27, 2007)

I saw one at the pet store the other day (some kind of bird spider) where I buy snake food and it was a rather interesting looking arachnid. It was black with this very beautiful bright blue stripes all over its legs and a nice big round spot on its body.

Anyhow I was reading the information on it and it said that it liked to eat rodents, birds, and lizards. Then I got to the part that made me wonder. It said that it was a very aggresive species and to never put your bare hand without protection into its enclosure or to handle it. 

They wanted 60 Euros for the bugger and I was trying to figure out why anyone would pay 60 Euros for a spider that will get as big as your face and eat birds and lizards and that you cant even hold because it will bite you if you stick your hand in the terrarium!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 27, 2007)

For the sheer pleasure of watching said pretty spider hunt, kill and devour rodents, birds and lizards....


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 27, 2007)

A local bar had two 30lb pirahnas for the same reason. Most boring god**** fish I have ever seen.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 27, 2007)

I had a few pirahnas, but they died. They are very difficult fish to keep. I have never had a problem with aquarium fish but the pirahnas were pretty tough. 

When it comes to fish I will stick to my Mudskippers. I have 4 Blue Spotted Mudskippers (not the ones in the pics below) that will grow to about 15cm long and they can live for several hours outside of the water. There pretty cool, especially now that they will walk up onto my hand.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 28, 2007)

No pics! Those I would like to see, Adler.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 28, 2007)

i think spiders are facinating mostly for their hunting techniques, so diverse and advanced! and that silk's far beyond anything we can make.......


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 28, 2007)

Here you go Matt. These are not mine but pics from the internet. Mine actually look nicer than these because I have the Blue Spotted Mudskippers. These are just some other kind.

When in the water they swim like regular fish but when on land they use there fins like legs and can walk around and they breath through there skin. In order to do so they have to keep there skin wet though, so they can only stay on land as long as there skin is not dry.

They are really cool though and will eat form your hand and walk around on your arm. Pretty fast too. Fun to watch in there aquarium as well.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 28, 2007)

To much. I wonder if you can get these in the States. The US has bans on so many creatures and I've never seen anyone with these before.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 28, 2007)

I dont see why. As far as I know there are native Mudskippers in the United States.

Yeap just looked it up. There are N.American species and you can have them as pets. The cool thing is they live for a long time (min. of 15 years) and they can be tamed.

They go well with my zoo that I have at my house.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 28, 2007)

Zoo and house don't seem to go together in my lexicon.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 28, 2007)

Well my wife is a biologist and I love animals so it goes. Right now we dont have much, just a cat, an aquarium with about 20 fish in it, another aquarium with the mudskippers, and a snake.

In the blueprints for our house though that we are going to build we have a reptile room in it that is going ot have terrariums built into the wall with snakes and stuff and then throughout the house there will be aquariums and terrariums.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 28, 2007)

You BETTER make your wife some pasta.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 28, 2007)

Spiders and me have an understanding. They stay the hell out of my sight, and I don't crush them with a shoe or rolled up magazine, or anything else that's handy. A phone book for instance.

Cute little "documentary", I don't think I've ever seen it before.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 28, 2007)

Spiders and I get along fine as long as I see them coming. You put me in a confined space with a spider or a have a spider suprise me when I don't expect it... I'm nothing but ***hole and elbows.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 28, 2007)

Hateful, evil little buggers. They're just waiting for the chance to eat us all. We're all food, I tells ya! Death to the arachnids!

Well...maybe not scorpions, I have nothing against them so much.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 28, 2007)

Arachnids. Great movie. Rather says it all.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 29, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> You BETTER make your wife some pasta.



I allready did!


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jan 30, 2007)

Nonskimmer said:


> Hateful, evil little buggers. They're just waiting for the chance to eat us all. We're all food, I tells ya! Death to the arachnids!
> 
> Well...maybe not scorpions, I have nothing against them so much.



Any of you guys see that old William Shatner movie Kingdom of the Spiders where the spiders take over the world, i thought it was stupid.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 30, 2007)

Nonskimmer said:


> Hateful, evil little buggers. They're just waiting for the chance to eat us all. We're all food, I tells ya! Death to the arachnids!
> 
> Well...maybe not scorpions, I have nothing against them so much.



Scorpions aren't arachnids, they are chelicerates and so would not be killed off if you killed off all the arachnids...


----------



## twoeagles (Jan 30, 2007)

Take it from someone who finds scorpions running across the carpet several
times a year - you want them gone, too!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 30, 2007)

I have nothign against Scorpions. We would catch them down in Iraq all the time. We had several Scorpions (black ones, clear ones, red ones, and brown ones), several Camel Spiders, and several Lizards. No one wanted to catch the snakes though so we let them go.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 30, 2007)

This talk of spiders reminds me of story a colleague at work told me some years back.

He was an infantryman in Vietnam, and one day they got into a firefight. Seeing a bomb crater, he and his buddy jumped in for cover. They soon realized the place was crawling with spiders, "big hairy colorfull ones".

Since he had arachnophobia, he just jumped right back out and ran looking for somewhere else to take cover. But the rest of his platton, not knowing about his arachnaphobia, thought he was one of the bravest guys they had ever seen......... dashing around trying to disrupt the aim of the enemy gunners!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 30, 2007)

Gnomey said:


> Scorpions aren't arachnids, they are chelicerates and so would not be killed off if you killed off all the arachnids...


Well, shut my mouth! The things you learn about terminology. 

Poisonous or not, I'd still take one over a spider. Irrational fear will do that to a guy. I'd probably be the gunner in Vietnam, racing out of his foxhole. Hence, I don't laugh too loudly at people who are afraid of snakes or bats, or much of anything else.


Then again, I might laugh at some one who was afraid of jujubes or something. That's just kinda stupid.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 30, 2007)

Dont worry, I have a arachnophobia as well. I was bit by a Brown Recluse when I was 14 and living in the United States and since then I am scared to death of them.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 30, 2007)

Those things are pretty nasty I hear.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 30, 2007)

Mine was treated pretty quickly. Just a small scar to show for it now.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 30, 2007)

And a lifetime of fear.  *shudder*


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jan 30, 2007)

I more scared of bees and wasps, i unknowingly disturbed a nest under a bench in a baseball diamond and was totally swarmed, i was stung like 24 times, mostly in my @ss cheek, amazingly i didnt develop an allergic reaction to them


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 31, 2007)

Well if you had not been streaking to the players in the dug out you would not have had your ass cheak stung!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 31, 2007)

i can't see why people are scared of bats? they only come out at night anyway......


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 1, 2007)

I like bats, especially the flying fox.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 3, 2007)

i think they're facinating, if a little ugly.......


----------



## 102first_hussars (Feb 11, 2007)

Vampire Bats are quite interesting-


----------

